# [SOLVED] Problem z instalacją servera xorg

## antarcticuspl

Podczas instalowania xorg-server czy nawet x11-base lub xorg-x11. Występują błędy

```
emerge xorg-server 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.12  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.7.1  356 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.20.2  USE="dri sna -glamor" 1,524 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.6.2  430 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724  USE="classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi xorg -bindist -d3d -debug -g3dvl -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -openvg (-osmesa) -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -i915 -i965 -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 4,758 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 5,302 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 new), Size of downloads: 12,367 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying the following change:

- media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724 (Change USE: -xorg)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libxml2:2

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libxml2[python] required by (media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0_rc1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

```

Próbowałem już tego

```
echo "x11-base/xorg-server udev" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "dev-libs/libxml2 python" >> /etc/portage/package.use 

echo "x11-libs/libdrm libkms" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

 Niestety to nie pomogło. Tak wygląda mój /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="symlink dri sna -glamor ipv6 nptl udev -xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi -bindist -d3d -debug -g3dvl -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -openvg (-osmesa) -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc python"

LINGUAS="pl" LANGUAGE=48

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

```

Last edited by antarcticuspl on Mon Jul 30, 2012 4:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Ciekawe, mesa wymaga xorga do budowy z USE=xorg a xorg wymaga messy.

Mozesz zainstalowac mese bez USE xorg i przeinstalowac potem z, np.:

```
USE='-xorg' emerge -1 mesa

emerge xorg-server
```

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ciekawe, mesa wymaga xorga do budowy z USE=xorg a xorg wymaga messy.
> 
> Mozesz zainstalowac mese bez USE xorg i przeinstalowac potem z, np.:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Po tym co podałeś coś ruszyło dalej ale zatrzymało się na tym errorze.

http://wklej.org/id/800199/

Natomiast przy samej aktualizacji systemu też jest nie zaciekawie. Nie wiem dlaczego chce mi zainstalować kernel 3.5 i potem jest kolejny ERROR.

http://wklej.org/id/800203/

Muszę przyznać że już się trochę pogubiłem w tych komunikatach. Teraz tak podaje emerge xorg-server

```
emerge xorg-server

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-base/xorg-server

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "xorg-server" has unmet requirements.

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903::gentoo USE="ipv6 nptl udev -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xorg -xvfb"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    !minimal? ( any-of ( dmx kdrive xnest xorg xvfb ) )

```

----------

## SlashBeast

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error trying to exec 'as': execvp: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

Nie pobrales czasem stage 'x86' ktory mial w make.conf domyslnie CHOST ustawiony na i486?

Nie dodales gdzies przypadkiem tej flagi '-xorg'? Np. do make.conf? Ona miala byc tylko na chwile, dla mesa. Blad mowi tyle, ze musisz wlaczyc ktorys z podanych flag, domyslnie xorg.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error trying to exec 'as': execvp: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
> ```
> ...

 

Ja stąd pobrałem stage http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20120515.tar.bz2

Natomiast portage stąd http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/releases/snapshots/current/portage-latest.tar.bz2

Edit. Trochę spanikowałem gdy pojawiło się tyle błędów. Więc zainstalowałem na nowo Funtoo, a tu przy instalacji xorg-server znowu te same błędy zależności z mesą.

Wpierw wykonałem 

```
echo "x11-libs/libdrm libkms" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Tym razem usunąłem wszystko z USE i zastosowałem się do Twojej porady

```
USE='-xorg' emerge -1 mesa

emerge xorg-server   

```

Gdy mesa się zainstalowała usunąłem "-xorg" i dalej instalacja xorg-server ruszyła. Dziękuję za tą informację.

----------

